# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Meklējam PIC programmētāju.
Meklējam radošu plaša profila elektrotehnikas inženieri ar pieredzi mikroprocesoru programēšanā un individuālu elektronisku iekārtu izstrādē.

Vēlamās iemaņas:
PIC mikrokontrolieru programēšanā
Platīšu dizainā.

Mēs piedāvājam:
Interesantus projektus;
darba vietu Rīgas centrā (darbs ir klātienē);
konkurētspējīgu atalgojumu;
radošu kolektīvu;

Cv sūtīt uz e-pastu: darbs@izseko.lv

----------


## ALB_RF

Разовые разработки готовых проектов. Цены от 500 лат за проект с нуля. Если по вашему профилю то смотрите разработки на этом форруме
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2845

----------

